# Hackberry Hat (progress pics)



## Dennis Ford (May 26, 2012)

These pictures show the sequence I use to turn a hat. A fresh cut blank is needed; if the blank slings out water while spinning, it is fresh enough. I add 3/4" to the desired hat size and turn the band area to that diameter (Hat_13.jpg). It is important to turn the hat fairly quickly so it stays wet until finished. If I stop turning for more a couple minutes, I wrap the hat blank with a plastic bag. All sanding is done after shaping and drying. I am still learning how to make hats and my failure rate is ~50%.

This hat failed in the bending jig (I must have put too much pressure on it). It now has a crack in the brim but appears to have found a home anyway.
The pictures are just cell phone pictures, sorry if they are fuzzy.

[attachment=5959]

[attachment=5960]

[attachment=5961]

[attachment=5962]

[attachment=5963]

[attachment=5964]

[attachment=5965]

[attachment=5966]

[attachment=5967]

[attachment=5968]


----------



## Dennis Ford (May 26, 2012)

I hope it is OK to post this many pictures.

[attachment=5969]

[attachment=5970]

[attachment=5971]

[attachment=5972]

[attachment=5973]

[attachment=5974]

[attachment=5975]

[attachment=5976]

[attachment=5977]

[attachment=5978]


----------



## Dennis Ford (May 26, 2012)

Rest of the sequence.

[attachment=5979]

[attachment=5980]

[attachment=5981]

[attachment=5982]

[attachment=5983]

[attachment=5984]

[attachment=5985]

[attachment=5986]


----------



## Mike1950 (May 26, 2012)

Very cool process -I do not turn but thanks for showing us.


----------



## brown down (May 26, 2012)

thanks Dennis, i tried one the other day but couldn't see how thin i was at the top and it blew apart on me. where did you get that snake lite from? 
thats a great idea to get deep inside the hat to see how thin you are.


----------



## DKMD (May 26, 2012)

Too cool! I've never attempted a hat, but it's on my turning 'bucket list'. Sorry to had about the crack, but I'm glad it found a home anyway!


----------



## BangleGuy (May 26, 2012)

Holy Smokes man! This is too cool. That is a whole lotta wood chips for a hat Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 27, 2012)

Dennis - Thanks for sharing. The series of pictures serves as a very thorough tutorial. Well done !
Scott


----------



## Mizer (May 27, 2012)

That is way cool!!


----------



## txpaulie (May 28, 2012)

Wow Dennis!

Thanks for sharing the tutorial pics!

Beauty!

p


----------



## myingling (May 28, 2012)

Neat ,,,,Thanks for sharin


----------



## NeilYeag (May 29, 2012)

Wow, I know practicaly nothing about wood turning but that is totally amazing.

Neil


----------



## Mike Jones (Jun 12, 2012)

Your method for chucking the piece and lighting it from the inside makes more sense to me than Johannes lighted chuck method. will you show us the finished hat? Thanks for your sequenced tutorial too!!


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Jun 15, 2012)

That IS Awesome!
Makes Me Want A Larger Lathe :fit:


----------

